

Touchdroid - Android for the HP Touchpad - tilt
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3327

======
runjake
It should be noted that the TouchDroid team is largely composed of, and led by
young teenagers with not a lot of systems programming experience, and no
history (that I know of) of "cooking" ROMs.

That's not saying young teenagers can't accomplish anything. They just spent
too much time on their website and getting on the front page of every news
site and too little (a little poking around) time looking into the feasibility
of it, or getting any work done on the port.

Don't buy a TouchPad if you're thinking you'll be running TouchDroid on it any
time soon.

~~~
trsohmers
1\. The development team comes from the Nookdev team, and multiple other
android porting/ROM projects 2\. The website was done by a friend of the team
that is not doing any of the actually porting work 3\. For $99, the TouchPad
is sort of an impulse buy... and even though we do not have an ETA for
release, we do plan on getting this working and released at some point. Do you
see the CyanogenMod Team ever commenting on the next release date?

~~~
runjake
It's good to hear that from you. I wish you guys the best of luck.

------
pacemkr
More power to them, but why would I want to replace the best part about this
device?

~~~
angryasian
just picked up one this weekend, some reasons are:

1\. WebOS international support is terrible. This is a huge reason to get
Android on it. They've completely ignored it.

2\. The browser while good, the card system is slow when trying to use it as a
tabbed browser. Opening a new link in a new card is quite slow. I don't care
for app support because their browser is good, but if you are going to rely on
the browser at least have a decent tabbed browser. Look at Dolphin browser on
Android to see how a mobile browser should be done. Also another limitation
seems to be I can't download files from the browser ex. dropbox.

3\. Overall the system feels sluggish. Android has multitasking right, WebOS
doesn't. After the Android team optimizes and overclocks this hardware, I
imagine its going to be pretty good.

4\. Lack of Customization, I can't even make a picture fullscreen wallpaper on
the background. And since you can't place anything on the desktop/wall area..
a nice big picture would look good.

Overall its solid and feels polished, but WebOS is overall really lacking and
compared to Honeycomb I don't see it as better. The best thing is flash
support works great, and I can watch all the media I want from streaming flash
sites. The biggest benefit is getting honeycomb/Ice cream sandwich on a solid
tablet for $100. *posted in another thread

Also check out <http://www.touch-droid.com/>

~~~
nazgulnarsil
system feels sluggish because of logging. this is a 5 minute fix with some
patches.

~~~
cpeterso
Where can I find the logging patches? I have a TouchPad and would like to test
this. :)

~~~
anonova
I'll provide some quick steps on how I made mine snappy.

    
    
      1. [Install Preware with WebOS Quick Install][1]
      2. In Preware on the Touchpad,
        a. install [UberKernel][2] (Kernel > Stable)
        b. install [Govnah][3] (Application > System Utilities) and choose
           the OnDemandTcl 1512 profile. This overclocks the device to
           1.5 GHz (up from 1.2 GHz) and underclocks it to 192 MHz when
           idle (down from 500 Mhz).
        c. install the following patches
          i. Faster Card Animation HYPER Version (Patch > Mojo)
          ii. Increase Touch Sensitivity And Smoothness 10 (Patch > Misc)
          iii. Muffle System Logging (Patch > System; primarily what
               you're looking for if you don't want to use the custom kernel)
          iv. Remove Dropped Packet Logging (Patch > Misc)
          v. Unthrottle Download Manager (Patch > Misc)
    

[1]: [http://www.webos-
internals.org/wiki/Application:Preware#Inst...](http://www.webos-
internals.org/wiki/Application:Preware#Installing_Preware_with_WebOS_Quick_Install)

[2]: <http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:UberKernel>

[3]: <http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Govnah>

~~~
angryasian
thanks for this , i just tried these and its a significant difference. What
about OTA updates ? have you tried with these patches.

~~~
anonova
It works totally fine with 3.0.2 (the only OTA update as far as I know), but I
can't give a comparison, sorry. I updated the same day I got the device so I'm
not sure how 3.0 was.

------
j_col
We've had this already: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2907664>

------
ck2
Was wondering when this would happen, took about 24 hours after they went on
clearance for $100.

